# Guys ...Try this... it might be the one (EUCARBON)



## Fadi (Dec 21, 2002)

Hello guys ...My name is Fadi i'm a Canadian living in Dubai in Middle East ,I'm an old member on this board but i had lost contact with every one ,but i still receiving news letters and go check the topics out from time to time .Any way i had ibs-c for almost 14 years and you know i tried every thing like any one of you ,plus i use to get the Zelnorm from Mexico before it been available in canada or usa,it helps little bit but wasn't the answer at list for me .so a month a go i was talking to an Indian guy a pharmasist near my house about the IBS so he goes try this Eucarbon ,he said people i knew had good result on it ,Its all natural ,Its like 3 dollars for the package so the first day i start taking it i felt something different with my BM and my energy ,now i feel much better .I don't know if its the cure but with good diet and exersise at list you go back to your normal life .Before you buy it go to the search engines yahoo or msn and check it out ,its made in Vienna ,Austria .I'm sure would be avalable any where .The way i take it is two pills two hours before the launch and four pills before the dinner .If you have any question please don't hesitate to contact me ...Good luck guys ...god bless you .Fadi


----------



## chas14 (Aug 5, 2002)

Google search reveals that Eucarbon contains Senna leaves, and Rhubarb extract. Unfortunately, Senna is a stimulant laxative, and may cause dependence with need for increasingly larger doses.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

cjsj you 're corect,if everybody inform on the board for product who don't work and cause problemthe people with ibs will not be filling with fraud and people who just want money


----------



## solonjk (Jan 8, 2009)

I want to try eucarbon. I already take a senna product for more or less 10 years with very very good results but lately i got infected by a second virus and my intestine is all inflammed. I cannot withstant the terrible bloating and feel like there is a mass of intestine in my lower right quadrant that shouldnt be so inflammed. it like 2 or 3 times the normal size.I am looking for something that will ease up the constipation/bloating and knotting. I used spasmolytics but developed serious side effects like headaches/dizziness.now am looking for something different.Where can i order this from?/already using agiolax which does a lot for constipation


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here are the ingredients:http://www.sedico.net/english/Products/Web.../Eucarbon_e.htmIf you can't find the product locally... try going to a druggist, pharmacists or health food store and looking for a product with the ingredients.


----------

